#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекция ламы Оле Нидала в Риге.

## Vadimko

11 июля, в 19.00 в здании Международного торгового центра "Рига" (Pasaules Tirdzniecibas Centrs "Riga") расположеного по адресу Елизабетес 2 пройдет лекция ламы Оле Нидала.

----------

